# Specks on the Move



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seeing my 4th flock now this morning of specks going over my place in Bismarck heading south.

Usually when this happens, the snows aren't too far behind.

FYI


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Saw 4 flocks of specks too wednesday morning duck hunting. Very high and heading south. must be heading to Nebraska.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

TripB texted me this morning at 6:30 and told me he heard to big flocks of specks moving over town.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I swear when we were in the field this AM while looking through the Binos, I saw a flock that was going SOuth Over Fargo.... They were a long ways off, but I really really think they were!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Seen a flock of specks in western Nebraska on wed. Also have been seeing thousands of cranes here the past few days. They're sticking around and feeding in newly harvested corn.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw two large waves of specks come from the north last night while out scouting. Couldn't believe it - all specks!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

seen a couple big flocks flying south the other day hunting west of sioux falls


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I slept next to a marsh in south central Neb. last night and there were flocks of specks flying over all night. At least 5 different groups.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Still specks migrating through - one good feed going that was sucking most of them down.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Our group shot 5 of them today near Bismarck. While out pheasant hunting yesterday we saw a couple thousand of them flying around. First ones that I can say I've ever seen being that I'm an Eastern Nodak native.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

We saw several large flocks movin through high and headin south on Sat. morning. Had three fly over as we were picking up dekes. :eyeroll:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup those specs are moving. I was watching a fiels with about 1000 canadas and snows and blues in it when i heard some specs. Out of nowhwere they came in not even 20 yards over my vehicle!!!! But there seems to be good numbers of them showing up, especially with this weekend.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yep there moving, buddies went out and got a limit of honks and 3 specks, said they had about 1000 come to their field, but didn't decoys well


----------



## stevend (Oct 21, 2006)

Let out the dog this morning at 5:00 and heard the shrill of the specs scream over my house. This lasted about fifteen minutes. Hope to see more of them this weekend. This is quite early for my area up in Iowa.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Was out scouting yesterday for the duck opener this weekend here in NW Iowa, and I saw a couple hundred specs on one of my favorite lakes. That's about a couple hundred more than I see all fall this far east.
GW


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Had em in the decoys last night. Actually have been seeing them since youth openner.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Have seen several groups, way high and heading south here in southeast Missouri, and also have heard of many others saying the same thing. Also, some buddies in Arkansas have been seeing several specks and a couple groups of snows.


----------

